# New Skyscrapercenter Site?!



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the info website works but doesn't get updated along with the new website i think (the new Wuhan building is marked as U/C on the new website, but not on the old one)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Is skyscrapercenter.info down for anyone else? Did they finally pull the plug on the old version?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> Is skyscrapercenter.info down for anyone else? Did they finally pull the plug on the old version?


It works for me.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

speaking of the CTBUH I just got an email that they've come out with an updated building height calculator.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

This one works for me now:




__





The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





it may ask you to sign in, but the site loads normally underneath that.


----------

